# Can I use regular or Tivo VOX Remote with Tivo Stream



## bellbm (Dec 16, 2003)

I think I saw a thread somewhere that this is possible, but can't find it now. Anyone know if I can somehow set up a regular Tivo remote to use with the Tivo Stream?


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

Was hoping someone has tried that. As I was looking to use only one remote instead of two.


----------



## BNY (Apr 10, 2021)

The stream uses bluetooth for the remote.

You might be able to re program the remote to work with the stream, but you cannot use it to control both devices.
It's like trying to hook up Bluetooth earphones to two phones at the same time.

What you want can't be done unless you use a third party remote like the Harmony remotes by Logitech.


----------

